# What A Nice Pair!



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I bet that got your attention!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nowt much wrong with those two, dressy enough for nigh-time, plain enough for day times :yes:

I'd wear either of them - but not both at the same time - I'm not silly like some folks :rofl2:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I often wear two at work when I am "timing" my recently repaired watches. I do get some odd looks but most folks know about my "interest" now!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Sekonda is Russian? I doubt they are the same ones being sold in manchester airport two for Â£15!

Nice brushed dials.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I think they were originally!!!

http://www.sekonda.co.uk/index.php?fuseaction=Static.history

Mike


----------



## stewy (Aug 13, 2008)

two nice watches well done


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Sekonda is Russian? I doubt they are the same ones being sold in manchester airport two for Â£15!
> 
> Nice brushed dials.


Sekonda started in the 60's as an import company, basically importing Russian watches to the UK re dialed with the Sekonda name (sounds like seconds with a russian twist).

When quartz arrived the Russians didn't embrace the change quickly enough so Sekonda moved to Hong Kong manufacturing (late 80's I think). Having said that they did source movements from other manufacturers, I have seen one with France stamped on the movement.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Basically the same watch both with the poljot 2614.2H movement


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

tixntox said:


> I think they were originally!!!
> 
> http://www.sekonda.co.uk/index.php?fuseaction=Static.history
> 
> Mike


When I first read that page a few years ago, the words "...to offer a collection of mechanical watches which were manufactured in Russia. " were missing from the first line. Since then Russian watches have become a lot more fashionable. These days Sekonda even offer a quartz chrono in a style very similar to the Volmax Strela reissue.


----------

